# Ryanair cancellation invoice needed for travel insurance



## fizzelina (30 Jul 2010)

Hi all,
I didn't see any thread on this so I'll post here to ask the question. Flights booked with Ryanair next week but the person (my sister) is now sick and unable to fly (doctor can confirm this) The travel insurance claim needs a cancellation invoice as well as the itinerary, however since Ryanair don't allow you to cancel how can I get a cancellation invoice?? I rang the helpline and they left me on hold 5 mins then a voiceover says we are too busy to answer ring later!


----------



## Mpsox (30 Jul 2010)

I had a similer situation with Cityjet with a non refundable flight. The cancellation invoice I got from them didn't say I cancelled the flight, it said I didn't travel with them. I got it from them via email but I don't think Ryanair deal with emails

there are other contact options on their website

*For Other Complaints*
*Fax +353 1 812 1676*
Or by post to the following address

Customer Service Department
PO Box 11451
Swords
Co Dublin
Ireland


----------



## fizzelina (30 Jul 2010)

cheers for that mpsox, i'll send a letter to that address. Our office doesn't even have a fax machine!


----------



## fizzelina (9 Aug 2010)

So Ryanair wrote back and I am so outraged - 
> We refer to your recent correspondence regarding booking confirmation xxxx
> 
> An administration charge of GBP £17.00/€20 applies to the requested letter.
> 
> Please contact your local reservations centre where an agent will process your payment and issue you with the required letter.

Basically they want €20 to give a letter saying you didn't fly. 
 And this is despite the fact they now have advance notice of the passenger not flying so can resell the seat on!! Surely it is too much to expect €20 for that letter?!


----------



## Mpsox (9 Aug 2010)

Can you not add the €20 to the cost of your insurance claim?


----------

